# Need help with a shower stem



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Can you guys help me locate a shower stem? It was cut to install a universal handle kit, I don't know how much was cut off.

Pics below


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Gerber?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks like a Pfister.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Gargalaxy said:


> Looks like a Pfister.


Or that

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.mainstreetplumbingparts.com


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Can you guys help me locate a shower stem? It was cut to install a universal handle kit, I don't know how much was cut off. Pics below


Check out the stem finder app it's invaluable, looks like that's where biz found it.


----------



## Pipemaster41 (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks like a price phister short, check and see if it has pp stamp on the bonnet


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> Can you guys help me locate a shower stem? It was cut to install a universal handle kit, I don't know how much was cut off.
> 
> Pics below


My guess is gerber


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't think it's gerber OR Price Pfister. At least not one that I've seen. That stem looks more like Gerber than PP, but the Gerber stems I've seen here all have the hex on the bonnet that goes all the way up to the packing nut. This one stops. Also, I've never seen that style of divertor on them. I think that spout diverter setup is key to identifying it. I'm just not familiar with it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Letterrip said:


> I don't think it's gerber OR Price Pfister. At least not one that I've seen. That stem looks more like Gerber than PP, but the Gerber stems I've seen here all have the hex on the bonnet that goes all the way up to the packing nut. This one stops. Also, I've never seen that style of divertor on them. I think that spout diverter setup is key to identifying it. I'm just not familiar with it.


Definitely not a PP or Gerber that I could find in the books.

The diverter setup you are seeing is just a brass twin-el. It is not part of the faucet. They were sold separately. The plumber used them with nipples and a threaded riser to make up the valve and spout. Very common on the older valves.

Maybe back in the day they were sold with a twin-el, but I don't think so.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I was told its Glauber, just can't find anyone stocking it


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> I was told its Glauber, just can't find anyone stocking it












Try these guys: www.alfanoplumbingparts.com


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tear it out is my opinion.

David


----------



## SERVICEPLUM (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks like a Sayco to me very common down in south florida


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Take a look at a Briggs stem. Very popular in the 60s and early 70's.If it is Briggs you may be looking at 75 bucks a stem if not more plus the trim.



Where in Florida are you that you see a lot of Sayco? My father used to sell Sayco as his inexpensive faucet in the 60s and 70's back then it was as good as any faucet out there. Then Elger bought it and destroyed it.

1 faucet that had parts installed in the handle. Every handle had a seat washer and O-ring. The handle had 3 wings and was close to 1.25 inch long and solid brass.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm in the miami area Richard, and Sayco is fairly common here. That stem however looks nothing like the Sayco I see. All the sayco's here are three handle as well.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Speakman?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## gashole (May 17, 2014)

There is a place in downtown chicago called the faucet shoppe. They have replacement parts for anything that has ever been produced. They are amazing! I have used them in the past. They aren't super cheap, however if you need a replacement part, they are wonderful. They also deliver.:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Where's RJ? I'm sure he'd know just how to tackle this...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

mrjasontgreek said:


> Where's RJ? I'm sure he'd know just how to tackle this...


He's replacing a Montreol probably :whistling2:


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

My first guess would have been mueller or galtmaster, but they don't look quite right. If parts are that hard to come by, I would certainly push for replacing it. Seems to me like there is one valve out there that has a great combination of volume control and single lever operation... Pressure balanced too! Now if I could only remember what it's called... Montreal? Moneytrol? Posi-temp? No that's not it... :whistling2:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> Tear it out is my opinion.
> 
> David


 


do like he says... tear it out


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree with gashole...the Chicago faucet shoppe is amazing.


----------

